# Are drugs a release for you? (S/N)



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you find recreational drugs (alcohol, weed) to be an escape for you? 

I ask this because I don't really find this is the case for me where it seems to be for most people. Like of course I feel the effects, like more chilled and relaxed and stuff but it definatley doesn't make me forget my problems or anything. So then I wandered if this was anything to do with sensing/intuition like how much you live in the moment or whatever

So vote with the function that is highest up in your functional stack.

Vote yes if it is an escape for you and no if it isnt

Thanks


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess personally I've never seen the attraction in trying to escape through chemically altering your mind with substances, I have this strong value of feeling in control of my thoughts and feelings so if I'm going to escape and distract myself I need it to be actively directing my thoughts away from my problems through thinking about things that make me happy. I can't imagine anything working to make me feel better without that directed component of choosing to think about something cheerful or relaxing or reassuring, and if I can do that without help from anything else then why bother and have to deal with a hang-over or whatever, and thoughts are free anyways so... yeah... never felt the need for something else to help me escape. Although books and music... yeah those help, but you don't have to wait for those to wear off if you need to suddenly be focused on the real life moment. Anyways, that's just my take on the matter.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think this is related to type. Drinking and doing drugs to escape problems never works. It feels good in the short run but it never solves anything. In fact, it tends to make it worse.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

Shimmerleaf said:


> I don't think this is related to type. Drinking and doing drugs to escape problems never works. It feels good in the short run but it never solves anything. In fact, it tends to make it worse.


Yeah everyone's voted no lol


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

My bad


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

pearslug said:


> My bad


You don't need to apologize for asking a question. :happy:


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

I don't do drugs or rely on any substances to escape because I don't believe my self control. Also I see it as a coward's way. If I don't have enough courage to face my demon or to clean up my mess, I might as well not take up a space. Consequently I see ppl who escape life via substance abuse as weak even if they claim to have inherited genes that are prone to addiction.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't do drugs or feel the need for them.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I mainly use alcohol as a tool so I can socialize in groups. I guess it's also sort of an escape because then I'm actually able to have fun, but I'd still say it's more of a tool.

Weed is much more of an escape. It doesn't take my depression away and I wouldn't say I forget my problems -- not sure I'm capable of that -- but it does take the edge off the emotional pain. Like, the problems are there but they matter less. I am still aware of all the nonsense mumbo jumbo going on in my brain, but I couldn't overanalyze if I tried. When I come down, I feel more in perspective sometimes, because I got a break from my usual "tunnel vision" type thinking. With or without drugs, I proceed through life, but sometimes it just helps to have a break or "time out".

It's not something I do on a regular basis though, because then it could easily become a problem for me. I need fewer problems, not more... haha.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

chanteuse said:


> I don't do drugs or rely on any substances to escape because I don't believe my self control. Also I see it as a coward's way. If I don't have enough courage to face my demon or to clean up my mess, I might as well not take up a space. Consequently I see ppl who escape life via substance abuse as weak and unworthy even if they claim to have inherited genes that are prone to addiction.


Hahaha wow. I'm trying to think of something I judge people this harshly for, and I'm having a hard time. I suppose that the murder, abuse, and manipulation of other human beings might qualify...

But that's just me....


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

pearslug said:


> My bad


No, it's an interesting topic. Just because a lot of people seem to have very strong judgements on the topic doesn't mean it's not worth exploring  The sample size is still very small...


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

no, I've never even tried drugs because I have no way to get them because everybody hates me


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> no, I've never even tried drugs because I have no way to get them because everybody hates me


If you want alcohol buy it at a shop
If you want weed ask anybody with a messy appearance.
Not even kidding that's it.

But seriously consider changing your negative mindset before you do either bro, they can send you down different dark paths you really don't wanna be on. Get into alcohol when you're that negative and you'll end up an alcoholic or binge drinker. Take weed when you're negative and you'll introspect and your own negativity will surprise you into a panic.

Why do you think people hate you by the way?


----------



## Milkweedling (Mar 12, 2015)

I developed a heavy drug habit when I was 14-15 going on 16. I still use weed regularly, but I hardly consider it "drug use" because of how little it affects me comparatively.

I started with psychedelics, which opened my mind considerably but eventually, _with overuse_, messed up my mental health. I became incredibly paranoid and am still recovering from that.

Then I started using empathogens (MDMA, MDA, methylone, and the likes; often colloquially referred to as "Molly"), which is when it got really bad. I've felt disconnected from others my whole life and was amazed that with a substance, I could have a meaningful experience with whoever I was "rolling" with. I believe Molly helped in the development of my Fe, but as it does with all other frequent users, it eventually drove me to depression caused by severe serotonin depletion.

Opiates and benzos were my vice because they put me out of my head, which is, by nature, painstakingly analytical.

I no longer drink because I tend to binge when I do and it makes me feel shitty physically. Also, alcoholism runs in the family and I'm not interested in being our umpteenth drunk.

I smoke weed because it enhances my senses (which is fun); at least thus far, seems to act as an antidepressant; I'm still in control of myself when I'm stoned; and it's a good socialization tool, as someone who's not exactly gifted in that department. :^)

Hope this was enlightening. For what it's worth, most of the people I've known who've got serious drug habits are Se dominant and auxiliary.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

Vulpine said:


> I developed a heavy drug habit when I was 14-15 going on 16. I still use weed regularly, but I hardly consider it "drug use" because of how little it affects me comparatively.
> 
> I started with psychedelics, which opened my mind considerably but eventually, _with overuse_, messed up my mental health. I became incredibly paranoid and am still recovering from that.
> 
> ...


I have a friend exactly like you (INTP) but male, and I have to tell you the weed is def not doing any good for you, especially since you said you had a bad mental reactions to tripping, recommend you cut down, even though I don't know you lol


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Has nothing to do with N/S or type at all. You're just a well-grounded person which is great, you should feel lucky

I can tell you I'm very indulgent and into finding escapes. My pull to drugs initially was a mental escape, exploring alternate states, seeing where I can take myself. But I'm not a sensor


----------



## Milkweedling (Mar 12, 2015)

pearslug said:


> I have a friend exactly like you (INTP) but male, and I have to tell you the weed is def not doing any good for you, especially since you said you had a bad mental reactions to tripping, recommend you cut down, even though I don't know you lol


This is such an odd thing to say to a stranger.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

@JTHearts


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes. Most people I know like to drink and get high. Sensor and intuitive.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Personally no. I'll indulge every once in a while but to me they're usually more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Helps with ennui


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes, drugs are obviously a relase. At least short time. 

That said, personally I don't like anything that speeds up my brain. Stimulants. It feels like it runs fast enough already. 
Psychodelics are interesting, but I won't call them "a relase", for obvious reasons.

Depressants are the real deal. Medical, alcohol, other, doesn't matter. I don't do them any more (except alcohol) only for the reasons of my health, and because I'm afraid of addiction.


----------

